# Is my german shepherd purebred?



## Cooper03 (2 mo ago)

My 6 mos. Old german sheperd's ears are not standing up and a bit small. Is he mixed? Thanks.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I am guessing that you are questioning this based on his appearance. 

It isn't uncommon for GSDs to have ears a bit floppy. You'll find many posts dealing with this. In one photo, he looks to have a gay tail. Some people will question that but one of mine had a gay tail (tail that curls). 

Did you meet his parents? Were you given a pedigree when you got him? 

He seems quite charming and expressive in his photos. I'd enjoy him regardless of his pedigree.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would say most definitely mixed.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Yes he's mixed and very good looking. Enjoy him


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

He's so cute!!! Not sure he's purebred by he is certainly a cute, expressive, happy looking fellow. The only way to know for sure is a DNA test, but I'm not sure one would be available where you are. Give his ears time, sometimes they pop up, sometimes they don't. Either way, he will make a wonderful companion for you. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Cooper03 (2 mo ago)

Jax08 said:


> I would say most definitely mixed.


Hello sir, do you have any idea what breed he's mixed from? Because our local dogs is way too small if he's mixed with them. I'm thinking he's mixed with other breed but I can't figure out what breed.


----------



## Cooper03 (2 mo ago)

middleofnowhere said:


> I am guessing that you are questioning this based on his appearance.
> 
> It isn't uncommon for GSDs to have ears a bit floppy. You'll find many posts dealing with this. In one photo, he looks to have a gay tail. Some people will question that but one of mine had a gay tail (tail that curls).
> 
> ...


I didn't see his parents. Someone said he's mixed but our local breeds here in Philippines is way smaller and only few peoples here have a breeds like gsd, belgian, golden retriever, husky, labrador etc. I can't figure out which breed he's mixed from.


----------



## Cooper03 (2 mo ago)

Buckelke said:


> He's so cute!!! Not sure he's purebred by he is certainly a cute, expressive, happy looking fellow. The only way to know for sure is a DNA test, but I'm not sure one would be available where you are. Give his ears time, sometimes they pop up, sometimes they don't. Either way, he will make a wonderful companion for you. Welcome to the forum.


Yes sir he's so playful and so lovely. I'm looking forward to teach him some basics like sit and stand


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Could be mixed with husky, that would explain the tail. That would knock down his size a little bit, probably, but not a whole lot. Might he be mixed with more than one type of dog?


----------



## Cooper03 (2 mo ago)

selzer said:


> Could be mixed with husky, that would explain the tail. That would knock down his size a little bit, probably, but not a whole lot. Might he be mixed with more than one type of dog?


Oh I see. I think you're right sir because his previous furmom has a puppy husky. I think the husky's mom or dad is his also.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Cooper03 said:


> I didn't see his parents. Someone said he's mixed but our local breeds here in Philippines is way smaller and only few peoples here have a breeds like *gsd, belgian, golden retriever, husky, labrador* etc. I can't figure out which breed he's mixed from.


he’s probably all of those….in addition to the small local breeds.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

... perhaps rottweiler









German Shepherd Rottweiler Mix: Breed Info, Facts & Pictures | All Things Dogs


As far as hybrid dogs are concerned, the German shepherd Rottweiler mix is unique as you couldn’t find a mixed breed with two parent breeds so similar The German shepherd and Rottweiler are the parent breeds for this mix, both of which are from German Continue Reading →




www.allthingsdogs.com


----------



## Cooper03 (2 mo ago)

lindaandmylo said:


> Hi there, One of the most obvious ways to tell a German Shepherd from other dog breeds is by simply looking at its coat. When we think of the typical German Shepherd, we think of tan coloring with black facial and saddle markings. The coat is typically dense and short and lies close to the body. This more typical look is only one of many of the purebred German Shepherd.


Hello ma'am I can't identify him by his coat because I only saw pure GSD a few times. Can you tell me if his mixed or pure base on the pictures above?


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Definitely a mixed breed. Head shape, ears, tail, thin leg bones, fine tight small feet.... all not German Shepherd.


----------



## Chloé&Buck (Jul 1, 2020)

I'd say a mix of shepherd type and Philippino feral. The belly tuck, small butt and curled tail are very primitive dog looking.
Just Googled Philippines feral dogs and came across interesting stuff about what they call the "witch dog". Very beautiful!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

"Hi there, One of the most obvious ways to tell a German Shepherd from other dog breeds is by simply looking at its coat. When we think of the typical German Shepherd, we think of tan coloring with black facial and saddle markings. The coat is typically dense and short and lies close to the body. This more typical look is only one of many of the purebred German Shepherd. "

Yeah, well, that might be "typical" but sheps have many different coat types - long stock coat, long coat, plush coat, very tight stock coat --- colors - black & tan, black & silver, black, white. Patterns vary a lot, too. Not every one looks like Rin Tin Tin.. 

But to the OP --- He's looking like a great companion. Enjoy him. Hairitage wise = You can call him whatever mix you want or insist that he's predominately whatever you wish him to be.


----------



## Cooper03 (2 mo ago)

When researching about my baby boy's breed. The closest breed I see is german sheperd x rottweiler mixed.


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

Mixed-looks to have some Rottweiler in him


----------



## Cooper03 (2 mo ago)

dojoson41 said:


> Mixed-looks to have some Rottweiler in him


Could it be. That's the closest mixed breed I see.


----------



## Cooper03 (2 mo ago)

dojoson41 said:


> Mixed-looks to have some Rottweiler in him


I identified his parents. He's a shepweiler. His mom is purebred rottweiler and his dad is purebred gsd. I'm so happy to know his breed. ☺


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

He's not a breed... he's a mixed breed dog. Throwing both breed names together into a designed breed name doesn't make it a breed... Enjoy your mixed breed pup.


----------

